# Power window problem



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

On my 67 GTO when ever I operate more than one switch at a time to open or close the power windows I blow a fuse. Any ideas what I need to check on before ripping out the whole wiring assembly.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Correct fuse size would be first guess.Then when did this start happening? Deterioration of a wire connection or the wire itself will cause a higher load on the circuit


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Right now the fuse that is in this circuit is a 15 amp glass fuse. Since I have had the car which is for a short time it has been problem but the previous owner who had the car for over five years had the same problem. I have a power bucket driver seat and the fuse never blows and all of the other electrical systems seem to work ok. Any other ideas. thanks


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

15 seeems small for power windows. i would check a diagram to see if that is big enough. old electric motors can have high resistance. a cicuit breaker in place of the fuse could be an effective crutch. it will kick out instead of blowing but then reset itself soon after.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Those 2 accessories should go thru a relay. Not be powered off the fuse box. Eric


----------

